

Show HN: My YouTube commercial for my Android project - rosariom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE2df3shE-Y

======
rosariom
Hey guys,

Just wanted to share my 2 week project with you guys for feedback and
hopefully some marketing tips :) Anyone out there having any luck with Android
apps? I'm the male actor in the commercial despite my director's best
wishes... He tried firing me several times indirectly and directly and I
refused to be let go. I figured "I'm a developer, how hard can acting be?" Not
so easy :(

